# Impostare la lingua del GDM [Risolto]

## fede

Come si imposta la lingua del GDM!?!? 

(Non la lingua della sessione che aprirò...ma proprio la lingua dei mess del gdm)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Mai provato a fare partire

```
# gdmconfig
```

----------

## mrfree

bhe, in gdmconfig non mi pare sia possibile configurare la lingua   :Confused: 

cmq, seguendo la guida alla localizzazione gentoo, ho risolto aggiungendo al mio /etc/profile:

```
export LANG="it_IT@euro"
```

Spero possa essere di aiuto

----------

## shev

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> cmq, seguendo la guida alla localizzazione gentoo, ho risolto aggiungendo al mio /etc/profile:
> 
> ```
> export LANG="it_IT@euro"
> ```
> ...

 

Che poi se si vuole la localizzazione andrebbe impostata indipendentemente da gdm, visto che parecchi programmi usano tale variabile per caricare o meno una determinata localizzazione  :Wink: 

----------

